

Technological Jailbreak: Bitcoin to Namecoin - kiba
http://www.bitcoinweekly.com/articles/technological-jailbreak-bitcoin-to-namecoin

======
philh
Unfortunately, it's going to be a long time before startups can use a novelty
.bit domain if they want customers.

But in the meantime, sites likely to have their domains seized might be able
to expect a more technical audience. And bitname.org seems to lower the
barrier, as long as it stays off of law-enforcement radar.

------
wibblenut
Dan Kaminsky, Spelunking the Triangle:
<http://dankaminsky.com/2011/01/13/spelunk-tri/>

